# My Stress Relief



## dancan (May 14, 2011)

Most of my material was cut down with a chainsaw at least .
I've made a bunch so here's a few .




























Nothing fancy and no two are the same .
The wife likes them so she lets me whittle in the kitchen .


----------



## swift4me (May 15, 2011)

Very nice. I've made a few with cutting, filing and some chisel work, but never just carving. Good work.

Pete


----------



## dancan (May 15, 2011)

Most of the spoons I do are green wood so carving is fairly easy .
I've also made spatulas and ladles .


----------



## husabud (May 15, 2011)

Do you find that the green wood dries too fast after carving and splits? My parents are both professional turners and when doing big bowls or hats splitting is a big problem. The less you take at a sitting or turning in their case the better your chances. Nice work! We have a store near me called The Local Craftsman. Those would go for about 20-50 apiece.


----------



## dancan (May 15, 2011)

I try to get most of the carving close to the finished stage . I've thrown wet wood in the microwave , freezer ,sealed plastic containers to dry or slow down drying , I've even left some alone and have had success with all but found that if some want to crack , well in the stove they go .
I'd be a little more disappointed if I turned out a bowl and that would happen .
I did see an episode on "How's it Made" that showed bowl making and that company steamed their bowls after turning to drive the sap out . 

Humm , at 20.00 to 50.00 bucks a piece maybe I should stop giving these things away LOL .


----------



## 034avsuper (May 20, 2011)

dancan said:


> I try to get most of the carving close to the finished stage . I've thrown wet wood in the microwave , freezer ,sealed plastic containers to dry or slow down drying , I've even left some alone and have had success with all but found that if some want to crack , well in the stove they go .
> I'd be a little more disappointed if I turned out a bowl and that would happen .
> I did see an episode on "How's it Made" that showed bowl making and that company steamed their bowls after turning to drive the sap out .
> 
> Humm , at 20.00 to 50.00 bucks a piece maybe I should stop giving these things away LOL .



Those are really good! Nice work. In pics 2 & 5, that must be the gouge you use to do the bowls? How do you like it and where did you get it?


----------



## dancan (May 22, 2011)

Lee Valley has the Frost 162 , it's not the best out there from what I've read but but it does job and it's not expensive .


----------



## 034avsuper (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, I'd like to try this sort of thing someday. Looks like a fun pastime.


----------



## dancan (Jul 1, 2011)

Canada Day maple spoons .


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## dancan (Jul 9, 2011)

carvinmark said:


> Very nice


 
Thanks .


----------

